# KY Coffee Tree?



## pjt113 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi everyone,

A landscaping friend have me 2 large branches from a Kentucky coffee tree for possible sticks.

I don't know anything about this wood, can anyone give me some info? Is this good wood for sticks?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Personally, I have never used it. The Wood Data Base says Kentucky Coffee Tree has good workability characteristics as it glues stains and finishes well. It has a Janka hardness rating of 1390 and was used for fence posts . They go on to say it has an appearance & grain similar to oak or ash. As long as it's relatively straight sounds like a good wood to make a stick out of. With a Janka hardness a bit harder than a red oak or black cherry might be a little tough to carve.

Price was right though, give it a try and let us see how you get on.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Yeah, probably be a little hard to work. Doesn't appear to be used much for lumber, but it appears the grain figure works well w. smaller items. Probably would look good if taken down to heartwood.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 13, 2015)

Give it a try and see how she works out.


----------

